# Road Maps Europe NEXT EAST +WEST 2023-1



## Argarath (Nov 7, 2020)

Hi adalbert, I think I need this map instead of the route. Can you send me the link please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Argarath said:


> Hi adalbert, I think I need this map instead of the route. Can you send me the link please?


Ok East or west?


----------



## Argarath (Nov 7, 2020)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Ok East or west?


West, thanks!


----------



## stoske13 (10 mo ago)

Hello may I have the links for both East and West 2022-2? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Galant_x (10 mo ago)

hi,

Could you send me the link for west plz?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

stoske13 said:


> Hello may I have the links for both East and West 2022-2?
> 
> Thanks in advance





Galant_x said:


> hi,
> 
> Could you send me the link for west plz?


PM sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

*links to maps added to first post!!*


----------



## worla88 (9 mo ago)

Hi, everyone
I am new here, can some one tell me the difference between the 2 maps?
europe west next
road map europe next 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

worla88 said:


> Hi, everyone
> I am new here, can some one tell me the difference between the 2 maps?
> europe west next
> road map europe next
> ...


Europe next was is 2015 year, maybe 2016.
Now maps are so big so was divided to east and west eaurope next. 
Of course many countries is in both part, so you need decide if East or west is better for you.


----------



## dani_bvb (Oct 30, 2018)

Can you please PM the link.
Regards.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

dani_bvb said:


> Can you please PM the link.
> Regards.


Pm sent


----------



## acasmc (12 mo ago)

Can you send me the link please. 🙏


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

acasmc said:


> Can you send me the link please. 🙏


Pm sent


----------



## 8bits (8 mo ago)

Hello, @Adalbert_77

Could you please help me with the lifetime FSC code?

VIN: D710300
UNIT: NBT_B13322A
Current maps: Road Map EUROPE NEXT 2013-2
I want to install: Road Map Europe East NEXT 2022-1

Will the code be legit if I will want to upgrade in the future?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

8bits said:


> Hello, @Adalbert_77
> 
> Could you please help me with the lifetime FSC code?
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## phoenix198730 (6 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


hi could you please send me a link  thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

phoenix198730 said:


> hi could you please send me a link  thank you


Pm sent


----------



## bjorn.hamerlinck (6 mo ago)

Hi,
Can you send me the link to download ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

bjorn.hamerlinck said:


> Hi,
> Can you send me the link to download ?


Pm sent


----------



## Marc412 (Mar 17, 2015)

hi,
from now avaiable new *Road Maps NEXT EUROPE WEST 2022-2*

need link text me . please could you PM to me
Thanks


----------



## batlamzor (1 mo ago)

Can you send me a link for Europe Road Map Motion 2022 or 2023?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ErwinF10 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could you also send me a PM with Premium West 2023 maps link?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Delian1914 (2 mo ago)

Hi Adalbert,

Could you please send me the the download link for Europe East NEXT 2023-1 and fsc code to activate it?
VIN:0D51099

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Delian1914 said:


> Hi Adalbert,
> 
> Could you please send me the the download link for Europe East NEXT 2023-1 and fsc code to activate it?
> VIN:0D51099
> ...


PM sent


----------



## SvetRusenov (1 mo ago)

Hello Adalbert,

Could you please send me the the download link for Europe East NEXT 2023-1 and fsc code to activate it? Also is it possible to have Speed limit info activated or is this going to happen automatically when I update my maps?

VIN: K401261

Thank you in advance,
Svetlin


----------



## Kamzi E92 White (Nov 5, 2012)

Please send link, thanks


----------



## Maamees (Jan 6, 2022)

Can i have link ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Maamees said:


> Can i have link ?





Kamzi E92 White said:


> Please send link, thanks





SvetRusenov said:


> Hello Adalbert,
> 
> Could you please send me the the download link for Europe East NEXT 2023-1 and fsc code to activate it? Also is it possible to have Speed limit info activated or is this going to happen automatically when I update my maps?
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## Ganif10 (2 mo ago)

Hi, 
I have Bmw F10 2014 
Can you please find lifetime fsc code for me 
Tryed some codes from generator but didnt work (X3QRWDOVGX2SQAFJAD7Q
, NBSD3FLEB3XUUAFJAD7Q) 


VIN: WBA5C31080D040975

Unit: NBT_016255A

Current maps: Road Map EUROPE East Next 2022-1
I want to install: Road Map EUROPE East Next 2023-1

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Ganif10 said:


> Hi,
> I have Bmw F10 2014
> Can you please find lifetime fsc code for me
> Tryed some codes from generator but didnt work (X3QRWDOVGX2SQAFJAD7Q
> ...


PM sent
PS. Do not try some many wrong code, you can blocked navi


----------



## Bizy (27 d ago)

Hi Adalbert,

Could you please send me the the download link for Europe East NEXT 2023-1 and fsc code to activate it?
VIN:0D832494

Thanks you !!!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Bizy said:


> Hi Adalbert,
> 
> Could you please send me the the download link for Europe East NEXT 2023-1 and fsc code to activate it?
> VIN:0D832494
> ...


PM sent


----------



## bemvejc (19 d ago)

Hi Adalbert, 

could you please send me the download link for Road Mpa EUROPE EAST Next 2023 and fsc code to activate it?
(now i have Road Map EUROPE EAST Next 2021-1 ; NBT_O16255A) 
VIN: WBA5J71090GA69822 

Thank you !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

bemvejc said:


> Hi Adalbert,
> 
> could you please send me the download link for Road Mpa EUROPE EAST Next 2023 and fsc code to activate it?
> (now i have Road Map EUROPE EAST Next 2021-1 ; NBT_O16255A)
> ...


PM sent


----------



## kalinin2404 (17 d ago)

. Не могли бы вы прислать мне ссылку для скачивания Europe West NEXT 2023-1 и код fsc для его активации?
Вин1: 5uxwy3c56f0e96430
Вин2: wba5c31050d949739

Спасибо!!!!


----------



## mrkzie (17 d ago)

Can you pm me download and FSC code? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

kalinin2404 said:


> . Не могли бы вы прислать мне ссылку для скачивания Europe West NEXT 2023-1 и код fsc для его активации?
> Вин1: 5uxwy3c56f0e96430
> Вин2: wba5c31050d949739
> 
> Спасибо!!!!





mrkzie said:


> Can you pm me download and FSC code? Thanks in advance!


PM sent


----------



## Alohamahala (17 d ago)

Hello, can you please send me FSC ( VIN J556021 ) : Right now i have 2015 maps 
And i have a silly question : I can't use both east + west maps at the same time right ? 
Thanks for your help !


----------



## DecimusMaximus (16 d ago)

Sorry, editing this because I noticed I posted in the incorrect thread.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Alohamahala said:


> Hello, can you please send me FSC ( VIN J556021 ) : Right now i have 2015 maps
> And i have a silly question : I can't use both east + west maps at the same time right ?
> Thanks for your help !


cant you both, 
pm sent


----------

